# injury recovery......peptides?



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello,As title states ive picked up an injury last week (damaged ligaments/tendons in ankle), have been reading alot lately about peptides and injury repair........just wonered which peptides would be the best choice. i was going to do ghrp2+mod grf 3 x daily,would be good to hear peoples experiences with these products and injury repair,also which is the best peptide site to use as many sites dont have stock available at minute..........cheers.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes they do help with injury just like GH


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Zclock said:


> Ok 300mcg total each day or 5days on 2 off ? (total of ghrp 6 and 2)


You need to divide in 3 shot at least 3 hours apart. and yes most on hear would run 5on 2off


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Well I have been using ghrp2/mod grf for over a month now and feel that it has helped with my recovery. Maybe not directly with my injury(ligaments/tendons) in my ankle but definately with sleep and recovery, and for the cost I think I'll keep using for the next few months atleast.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

4 hours apart for the shots but evenly spaced... works wonders ime...


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

For me Ghrp's GH is good for pains/repairs but for inflammation then Igf is best worked a treat on reducing the inflammation on my RC


----------

